# My new 19 OD Green



## larry1911 (Jan 20, 2008)

My new toy I have already put a smooth trigger with a 3.5 connector, a extended slide stop and meprolight night sights all parts installed by myself also have 10 high cap mags and one 33 rd mag


----------



## larry1911 (Jan 20, 2008)

I also ordered a milt sparks iwb holster up to a six month wait


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Nice, I switched out my G23 stock trigger with a non serrated one. Here it is with the G35:










Go OD!!!


----------



## johndl58 (Jan 30, 2009)

No hijack, just love the od. Picked this up 2 weeks ago.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats on your new friend. I think I'd like the look of those a lot more if the slide matched the frame. Not bad as is though:smt023


----------



## Magnum1111 (Nov 24, 2008)

I brought the same gun the other day at the gun show here in Va!! Also got a pair of crimson trace laser grips!!! I have already put 200 rounds thro it and love it!!! GREAT BUY!!!!


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice in OD. Congraulations and thanks for the pics.


----------



## Dr.Lu (Feb 20, 2009)

I just picked my G19 nonOD today!! im psyched and cant wait to take it to the range..too bad the gun store i picked it up at had NO 9mm ammo in stock..bummer


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice looking gun!


----------



## larry1911 (Jan 20, 2008)

Man I love this gun. Shoots great and no problems what so ever.


----------

